# Recent impressive celebrity weight losses



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2015)

John Goodman (Roseanne)

https://gma.yahoo.com/john-goodman-...ght-loss-145734572--abc-news-celebrities.html

Shonda Rhimes (created Grey’s Anatomy, Private Practice, Scandal, How to Get Away with Murder)

http://www.today.com/health/shonda-rhimes-loves-her-117-pound-weight-loss-admits-she-t47541


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2015)

Goodman looks great.  He'll probably live longer than he would have otherwise.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2015)

It pays to diet, whether you like it or not.    You'll live longer


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2015)

Blimey, John Goodman is almost unrecognisable...good for him, I'm sure he was probably suggested bu his doctor that he lose some weight because he's beeen very overweight for a long time...so good for him.

Have you noticed how when people get to be quite a lot heavier than they should be that they all start to look similar

For example pre weight loss  does anyone think that  John Goodman ( btw I know he was in Roseanne but  I never saw him in Cheers tho').... looks very similar to George Wendt  who played Norm in Cheers!?..


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 9, 2015)

> ( btw I know he was in Roseanne but I never saw him in Cheers tho')....



oops, my bad.  He wasn't in Cheers. (I was thinking of George Wendt.) Will correct my initial post.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2015)

As we get older, it is Doubly important for a person to watch their weight.  Those extra pounds are a guarantee of having a calendar filled with doctor appointments, and seeing more and more money being consumed by prescription drug co-pays, etc.  Health problems eventually catch up with most people, but why invite trouble by waddling around with 50+ lbs, of "extra baggage".


----------



## Linda (Oct 9, 2015)

I wish John Candy had lost some serious weight and maybe he would still be with us.  One of my favorite actors and he was so funny.  Lots of good laughs went to the grave with him.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 9, 2015)

Hmmm. I never felt that all fat people looked similar.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2015)

I never said they all LOOK similar shali, I said they _start _to look similar...big difference


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2016)

I was channel surfing recently and I saw a popular actress from the late 1990s-early 2000s. Holy Cow-literally, sorry but for someone who has and wants to make a living in a job that includes a heavy emphasis on appearance having arms bigger than Schwarzeneggar is a no go. Point being just the fact many celebrities try to look fit or lose weight is a good thing and should be noticed. At the sametime extreme diets & fitness routines, steroids etc should be poo pooed.


----------

